# Baja Designs



## HalFliP (Mar 15, 2009)

In case you are on the fence.....

I will keep this short and sweet. Just received my Strykr today. The build quality speaks for itself and the light output is bright and clean. I turned it on and my 6 yr old screams...."Whoa!!"  

Products, in this case lights, are one thing. The other part is the company that produces them. I chose Baja coming from a motorsports backround and being familiar with their stuff and the quality they put into it. Good choice. :thumbsup: 

Not only that, Shannon @ BD is super cool and a pleasure to deal with. You can walk away feeling glad about what you bought and how you bought it.

Good luck out there.


----------



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

Thanks HalFlip, let me know if you ever need anything! Have a Merry Christmas!

Shannon


----------



## J_Hopper (Mar 5, 2005)

I was on the fence... I have a MS900 and really like it. But, my battery is nearly useless (~ 45 minutes on high). Until Geoman takes care of the battery recall, I am back to my DiNotte 200L, which is adequate but dim when compared to what I've become accustomed to. I was debating whether to buy: 1- a replacement battery that may end up being equally low quality, 2- a new light altogether, such as the Gemini, or 3- just wait until Geoman makes good on the recall. The problem is, Geoman's new battery may be safe, but if it only lasts 50 charges like the original has for me... what do to... 

I'm not sure why because I visit a couple of bike forums nearly every day... and just today, I learned about the Baja Designs Strykr trade in program.

I took advantage of the $100 trade in... I sent in my old NR Digital Evolution today and ordered a Strykr and quick release mount. It should come to about $225 w/s&h. Shannon said they won't be back in stock until around 12/16, so it should be here by Christmas. Now, if I could only get out to the trails...


----------



## CuzinMike (Jul 6, 2010)

I'll concur. I got a new Stryker last month; the thing is built like a tank, and its 700 lumens seem a LOT brighter than some other lights that claim a lot more. Plus, with the flood reflector installed I really have no need for a helmet light. One on the bars is plenty for trail riding :thumbsup:


----------



## OmegaMan (Jun 25, 2006)

I too have purchased a Baja Stryker light and can say it is waaaaay brighter than the Magicshine it replaced. I run it with my L & M helmet light, but most of the time I just keep the helmet light off because the Stryker is so bright. It is an awesome light at a great price and communication with the company, Shannon, was top notch. Anyone who is in the market for a bike light should seriously consider Baja lights.


----------



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

Hey J_Hopper your system should be inbound to you as we speak, hope you and your Strykr live a long happy life together.

Thanks for the kind words OmegaMan! Let me know if you ever need anything else.

Also...the Trade-Up Program is still going on so if any of your pals need a new light send 'em our way and we'll take care of them. 

Shannon


----------



## iammemares (Oct 17, 2010)

*Like the stryker, BUT*

I have borrowed and been using a stryker for a couple weeks. Purpose was to determine if this design was good, enough light, pattern, quality etc.

Light output is excellent, pattern with the wide is very good, only need helmet light on switchbacks. overall quality is excellent.

BUT, the handlebar mount is unbelieveable poor. Quite frankly it is hard to imagine a company capable of such excellent overall design would make a mount that:

barely mounts on a 31.8 bar
requires zip ties and is not easy to use
moves left right regardless of how tight the thumb screw is 
does not provide quick disconnect capability

I need a circular bar mount that screws itself tight, has an offset so that the light is dead center over the stem, has a quck disconnect shoe for the light and a damper for left right movement so it can be adjusted but will not move on its own.

Called and spoke to Baja and found out that a new mount is in the works, but will only address some of these issues and is still held in place by an O ring??

Seriously guys, you have made a great light. Now back it up with a mount that is of like quality and versatility.

Until then I will look to others


----------



## betweenrides (Oct 19, 2010)

Kind of agree on the mount, it works ok but could be much better. There is a new QR mount available, when I get it I'll check back and let you know how it performs. Shannon has mentioned they are looking to develop a better solution in the future and welcomes ideas on what consumers would like. My vote is for an offset stem centered mount similar to JET or Lupine.


----------



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

*The Holy Grail of Handlebar Clamps*



iammemares said:


> I have borrowed and been using a stryker for a couple weeks. Purpose was to determine if this design was good, enough light, pattern, quality etc.
> 
> Light output is excellent, pattern with the wide is very good, only need helmet light on switchbacks. overall quality is excellent.
> 
> ...


I hear what you are saying on the handlebar mount. I have been the mountain bike light business for 12 years and the Holy Grail has always been the "perfect" handlebar clamp, we definitely haven't created it yet.

I have found that clamps that center the light directly out in front of the stem tend to have a lot of leveraged weight which causes a fair amount of vibrating around, they also sometimes get in the way of your cables or you have cables out in front of the light causing shadows. Riders that run GPS units or computers on their stems can't use a mount that places the light directly over the stem. Perhaps we could develop a couple of different styles of clamps, for various uses? The AM/free-rider/DH crowd happens to love the burly and simple zip-tie set up as it is inexpensive and nearly unbreakable.

Myself, I am a fan of the minimalist approach. I personally have the zip-tie mount on 31.8 bars and using the thinnest shim that it comes with, mounts up perfectly and doesn't move around at all. It sounds like you may have been using one of the shims that is too large? The mounts do have a little o-ring with teeth inset into a groove on the top of the mount, if that o-ring somehow comes out a situation like you described - where it will move side to side easily, can occur. If that is the case - the o-ring with teeth is missing - let me know and we'll mail you a replacement and a couple of spares.

The new QR mount uses the same set-up on top but an o-ring to hold it on the bars. Is it the perfect clamp? Nope. Will it please every rider, in every situation, with every type of handlebar? Nope. Is it lightweight, simple, durable, and not expensive? Yep. Is it truly quick-release and will it work well for most riders in most situations with most handlebar set-ups? Yes it will. Are we going to continue to develop better designs for our mounts? Absolutely.

The overall idea here at Baja Designs has been to build a nearly bombproof (definitely waterproof), highly effective, and fairly priced light system with a few features that other companies don't have - not the least of which is the life-time warranty on the entire light head and electronics. At $298.95 retail for the Strykr, and $345.95 for the Strykr Pro, I think we did a pretty good job, these lights will last most riders many years and provide hundreds of hours of night riding fun.

That being said, we are all ears and are still in search of the ultimate handlebar mount. We greatly appreciate your input jammemares, posts like this keep us on our toes and pushing forward - I am happy you liked our "excellent" Strykr that's some great praise!


----------



## J_Hopper (Mar 5, 2005)

I ordered the O-ring quick release mount with my Strykr. I have not received it yet, so I can't comment on it. However, I have ridden a fair amount off road with a DiNotte 200L, put at least 4000 commuting miles on the 200L and a 140R (both purchased Oct 07), and have about 2000 commuting miles on an MS900 (purchased Dec 09). All of these have O-ring mounts. I have never had a single problem with any of the O-ring mounts. I haven't even replaced an O-ring yet.

I read many reviews about the DiNotte O-ring mount possibly being insufficient. I heard the same about the MS900. Again, none of these concerns have come true for me. If the BD mount is similar to either of these, I suspect it'll be great for me.


----------



## iammemares (Oct 17, 2010)

*Thanks Shannon*

I appreciate BD interest in trying to understand the need. The fact that you are there now demonstrates that.

I live in AZ where heat eats and dries rubber in a big hurry. An Oring will create enough tension, until it fails due to heat and being dried out while it sits in my garage where its 130 degrees.

BD has really approached the development of the stryker from a different perspective and has created a truly good and durable product. But the best light in the world that has a mount I cant use is not valuable.

I fully respect there are many challenges to create a good mount. I am in research and development myself and grasp the concept of product performance vs cost performance.

But, a robust mount is an absolute must. One that will not come loose, will not pass vibration, allows the light only to be removed and reinstalled in a few seconds in darkness, is impervious to the elements and maintains aim in a rock garden on a rigid bike.

Come on Shannon. I know you know your stuff. Get serious and creative with the mount. Maybe offer the base mount at the current cost and give the option to pay an little more if you need a more robust quick disconnect mount.

Thanks for listening Shannon.


----------



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

iammemares said:


> I appreciate BD interest in trying to understand the need. The fact that you are there now demonstrates that.
> 
> I live in AZ where heat eats and dries rubber in a big hurry. An Oring will create enough tension, until it fails due to heat and being dried out while it sits in my garage where its 130 degrees.
> 
> ...


You are very welcome jammemares, this is fun stuff! I am from Chandler, AZ. myself. I used to work at Bike Masters on Kyrene and Ray, my daily commute would take me from south Phoenix and over South Mountain to work, nothing like tasty technical singletrack before work! My favorite trails were/are National, up the technical first part - if you can clean that, you are a MTB God - (I can't clean it) then down either Corona Loma, or better yet Holbert, super fun! My riding pals here think it's insane that I complain about our trails not being rocky enough, but I am sure you understand.

You are right though, a clamp that could handle the kind of rocks you are dealing with, particularly on a rigid bike(?!), well that would be quite the mount indeed! What would you think about a mount that incorporates the faceplate on the stem? Perhaps we can use you as a test rider out in the AZ rocks and heat on new clamps? If you want to send me your address via PM or email ([email protected]) I will send you one of the new QR mounts and a couple of the different O-rings to see how they hold up back in the Mother Land.

If not, no worries, I (we) really do appreciate your honest (and tactful) input as there is always room for improvement.

Shannon "Where's all the rocks?" Scott


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Lmao.... the mount fits the os bars perfect and personally I dh fr not xc so I slam the he'll out of my bike quite a bit harder as well as we do drops at night etc.... the ziptie mounts only downfall is that it has to have the ties cut but as far as working it's the most solid mount I've seen.... I have the qr mounts and the new design on the band is sweeeet.... little grab handle.... good job bd


----------



## J_Hopper (Mar 5, 2005)

BajaDesignsShannon said:


> Hey J_Hopper your system should be inbound to you as we speak, hope you and your Strykr live a long happy life together.
> 
> Thanks for the kind words OmegaMan! Let me know if you ever need anything else.
> 
> ...


Haven't seen it yet... I wonder when it'll get here...


----------



## cru_jones (Mar 21, 2009)

BajaDesignsShannon said:


> I used to work at Bike Masters on Kyrene and Ray, my daily commute would take me from south Phoenix and over South Mountain to work, nothing like tasty technical singletrack before work!


Shannon,

I may me dating myself here, but I used to race for Bike Masters back in the mid-90s when they were over on 48th St/Ray. 

Anyways, without starting another thread, my understanding is that the Pro model is directed towards a helmet light correct? Is this based on beam design, or function, or...?

I'm looking for a helmet mount to replace my Minewt mini-USB currently up there, and the trade-up program sounds very good on paper (assuming the Minewt mini is a qualifying trade-in).

Thanks!


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

cru_jones said:


> Shannon,
> 
> I may me dating myself here, but I used to race for Bike Masters back in the mid-90s when they were over on 48th St/Ray.
> 
> ...


I used to have one of those USB versions and the difference will be so staggering... you'll love it.


----------



## iammemares (Oct 17, 2010)

*Hey Shannon*

Emailed you on the design stuff.

Thanks, Mark


----------



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

iammemares said:


> Emailed you on the design stuff.
> 
> Thanks, Mark


Cool Mark, I will check it out when I check my work email tomorrow. Hope you had a great Christmas.

Shannon


----------



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

cru_jones said:


> Shannon,
> 
> I may me dating myself here, but I used to race for Bike Masters back in the mid-90s when they were over on 48th St/Ray.
> 
> ...


First of all let me just say that "Rad" the movie has got to be one of the best films ever created, where else can you see the "bicycle boogie" or riders jumping out of giant cereal bowls!? That movie was one of my absolute favorites as a kid.

Wow, that was old school Bike Masters! Awesome! That was such a great store, I enjoyed working there, good times.

Anywho...your MiNewt (I helped name that light when I was at NiteRider) is a perfect trade in for a Strykr or Strykr Pro. The beam is a cross between a flood and a spot on Strykr Pro. Compared to a MiNewt, well it'll be a LOT brighter but it's kind of an apple and an orange to be fair. I run a Strykr on my handlebars and Strykr Pro on my helmet, generally the SPro up there is superfluous because the Strykr is very effective but once you hit some switchbacks or rock drops (like on National) it becomes very useful - shoot, on National it could be life saving!

If you email me ([email protected]) I can send you the Trade-Up form. Let me know if you have any other questions Mr. Jones!


----------



## Warrengee (May 11, 2010)

Those new mounts look way better than the old mount. I definitely have to get one for my light. FYI if anyone one needs a Strykr or Strykr batteries let me know. I have one light and a few batteries available.


----------



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

Warrengee said:


> Those new mounts look way better than the old mount. I definitely have to get one for my light. FYI if anyone one needs a Strykr or Strykr batteries let me know. I have one light and a few batteries available.


The QR mount is on the website, it's a part number 63-0046 and retail for $14.95, they're currently in stock.


----------



## p0r0y (Sep 5, 2008)

If you order the Strykr will they come with the new mounts or do you have to purchase the new mounts?


----------



## Lost Biker (Jun 7, 2009)

I got a dumb question...Is Stryker a flood or a spot beam pattern? Interchangeable?


----------



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

p0r0y said:


> If you order the Strykr will they come with the new mounts or do you have to purchase the new mounts?


The Strykr Pro comes with a helmet mount and QR mount for $344.95 retail, while the standard Strykr comes with the regular mount (not QR) for $298.95, we would need to raise the price on the Strykr - never a popular move. The QR can be bought through the website www.BajaDesigns.com, part number 63-0046 and cost $14.95.

We do still have the Trade-Up Program where we give you $100 towards either the Strykr Pro or Strykr, bringing down the cost by $100 on either system, both systems are in stock. If you'd like to do that email me at [email protected] and I'll send you the form.


----------



## betweenrides (Oct 19, 2010)

Lost Biker said:


> I got a dumb question...Is Stryker a flood or a spot beam pattern? Interchangeable?


Not a dumb question. The Stryker comes with reflector optics for both and both work well. For me the flood works best for trail, the spot works best for faster road riding. It's nice to have a choice, plus very easy to change.


----------



## J_Hopper (Mar 5, 2005)

Well, there was some confusion in the ordering process. Shannon had his long awaited honeymoon in early December. I had been communicating with him, but then he was out for a week. Before Shannon left, I was told Strykrs were out of stock and they wouldn't be in until 12-16. During Shannon's honeymoon, on 12-06 I sent in my old NR Digital Evolution to one of his colleagues (can't remember his name off the top of my head).

Weeks went by and I didn't hear anything except the above post. And, Shannon was right, it should have been inbound to me (posted on I believe 12-17). Finally, on 01-04 I emailed Shannon and he explained the order must have been lost. I re-placed the order then, and to Shannon's credit, I got my new Strykr 3 days later. He also threw in an o-ring mount (which I wanted) and a really cool BD sweatshirt (which I didn't know until I received it that I wanted it).

While it took a long time and I haven't been able to ride with it yet (it came on 01-07), Shannon made it right in my opinion. `Kudos to Shannon and Baja Designs!

My first impression is no different than anyone elses. The light seems to be built like a tank. I use my lights mostly for commuting, so I'm appreciative of the flash mode. I also like the idea I can use a spot reflector on the road and change to a flood when I use it off road. In that sense, it's almost like having two lights in one.

_BD Strykr compared to MS900, initial impressions:_ I took both out into my yard and turned them on. I had the spot reflector in the BD. The BD appeared significantly brighter. When I shined the MS900 onto the tops of nearby trees, and then turned the BD onto the same treetops, the MS was no longer visible: it was completely enveloped in the Strykr's light. The same thing happened when I shined both out into my yard and into the field next door. Don't get me wrong, both lights are bright, but the Strykr is noticeably brighter.


----------



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

Thanks for your patience J_Hopper, December was a...ummm...challenging month with the Honeymoon and Christmas and all that goes with that, I apologize that it took me so long to figure everything out. 

I am super happy though that you are enjoying your Strykr! I think the changeable reflector is a pretty huge deal as well, and you are right, it is rather Tank-like in build - it has to be for it's military/police applications - we couldn't give it a lifetime warranty without that type of build either.

Let us know if you ever need anything else. 

Shannon


----------



## iammemares (Oct 17, 2010)

*Stryer First use review*

So first lets qualify my use: I ride in AZ on technical rocky singletrack. I ride 2-4 times per week and the reason for my purchase of a light was to increase my opportunity to ride year round. Cooler here in the summer when the sun goes down. Though I do ride with a helmet light, I checked the light both with and without the helmet light

While I don't have beam pics yet, I will give my impressions of the light color, pure output, pattern and the most important item, does the light allow me to have fun & safely riding at night at speed.

I have ridden with a few friends and in comparison, my Stryker is slightly less white than some of the others. Seemed closer to sunlight or natural light than artificially white or blue white coloring. Slightly warmer on the Kelvin than some of the others.

Pure output: LOTS of light and plenty bright. While some of the others provided "hotter" areas directly in font of the bike, the balance of brightness & consistency is surely one of the Strykers main strengths. You may find 700 L. lights brighter, but rarely will they have the amount of light being thrown. Frequently I was able to use the light in Med or Low and extend the battery life a bit.

Pattern: AHHHH! here is where the Stryker really shines. Pardon the pun. Pure light output is not, IMHO, a good measure of the useability of a light on the trail. The manner in which the light is thrown in depth and width is what makes it possible to ride quickly in unpredictable technical terrain. Up, down, left, right no matter were the trail goes, I have the view of the trail I need to ride it at speed. The ONLY time I felt the need for my helmet light was needed was on super slow technical 180s.

Now the bits and pieces. The build quality and materials used in the light and battery are beyond reproach. NOTHING else I have seen comes close to making my feel comfortable that my light is gonna work no matter what. Over built? Maybe. But there are certain portions of my gear I want to make sure dont fail and my light is one of them.

The only item I have concern with is the OE mounts. I have all the mounts that are currently available: zip ties, QR Oring and helmet. All are good, but simply dont live up the build quality and capabilities of the light itself. I will post more in future posts about my ideas to improve the mount.

Lastly, the company behind the lights. BD has a long history and deep fundamental understanding of the need of a rider or driver in dark off road terrain. It is this knowledge that led them to prioritize the beam pattern over a HOT smaller area. They also know that a light that fails half way through an event is not only unfortunate, but could be quite dangerous. I like the priorities they have chosen during development. Shannon at BD is also a stand up guy that is interested in the needs of the MTBing community and wants to do what he can to continue to improve the product to meet the needs.

More to come, but for now, I have no problem recommending this product with the understanding you may need to fumble a bit with the mount.

Bummer, I gotta a reduce the pic size before I can upload. So pics will come later.

Thanks to BD and Shannon for their commitment to the night rider

Mark


----------



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

Hey Mark, I will be in AZ next week to do demo rides and visit bike shops in preparation for the 24hrs in the Old Pueblo race. I was thinking it may be fun to put together a Strykr owners night ride one of the nights I am in town, maybe Wednesday? Not sure where though, somewhere kind of central? Then definitely post-ride libations I believe would be in order - first round on me! (okay Baja Designs)


----------



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

BajaDesignsShannon said:


> Hey Mark, I will be in AZ next week to do demo rides and visit bike shops in preparation for the 24hrs in the Old Pueblo race. I was thinking it may be fun to put together a Strykr owners night ride one of the nights I am in town, maybe Wednesday? Not sure where though, somewhere kind of central? Then definitely post-ride libations I believe would be in order - first round on me! (okay Baja Designs)


Is it okay to quote yourself?

Anyway, we are going to do a "Strykr" owners appreciation ride in the ultimate test spot...the infamous Corona Loma Trail on South Mountain off of National then back to the parking lot via Desert Classic. It'll be super fun, drinks and post-ride chow is optional - you will have earned it.

Let me know if you want to go.

Shannon

PS - All ride attendees (survivors) will have earned themselves a fancy new Baja Designs T-shirt and sweatshirt, nice!


----------



## iammemares (Oct 17, 2010)

*Hi Shannon*

Sounds like fun.

Which night and what time?

Have a meeting on Wed night and SM is almost a 1 hour drive for me.


----------



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

iammemares said:


> Sounds like fun.
> 
> Which night and what time?
> 
> Have a meeting on Wed night and SM is almost a 1 hour drive for me.


Bummer! The Baja Designs official night ride is Wednesday at 6:30. How is your Monday?


----------



## iammemares (Oct 17, 2010)

*Finally got some pics of the Strykr*

and 2 alternate mounts that I made.

One of the other things I noticed is if the battery side pigtail were maybe another 4 inches long, many people might be able to get away with not using the additional cable. To compensate for OA weight, make the aux cable shorter.

Pics attached. More to come. Let me know if there is something in particular you would like to see.

Still diggin the strykr and it looks good on the bike too.


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

I really like the stem mount man!


----------



## iammemares (Oct 17, 2010)

*Thanks*

Me Too.

I want to work on it a bit and then get together with Shannon and do a show and tell.

One of my goals was to get the light centralized and as close to the steering center as possible to minimize steering radius and thus light movement.

I have some ideas on how it might be possible to make a universal stem mount that does not utilize the stem bolt.

The other benefit is it gets the light close enough to the frame to have a super clean battery mount with no extra cable.


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

iammemares said:


> Me Too.
> 
> I want to work on it a bit and then get together with Shannon and do a show and tell.
> 
> ...


I think one of the magicshine helmet mounts with an o-ring bar mount would probably work super easy like the mount you made. Maybe I'll give that a try with mine.


----------



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

I like both of the mounts! I run a similar short stem on my SX Trail, I normally mount my battery on the stem and have the pig tail facing backwards. I very much like the idea of not running an extension cable. 

I really like the way the Strykr looks centered on the stem, we do make a 6" ext. cable if the current set up is too short. I may start running mine like you have, great job!! What else have you got??


----------



## iammemares (Oct 17, 2010)

*Hi Shannon*

Thanks. Just havin fun.

I do have one more mount I made that I did not take pics of. I will post that when I get back from business travel.

6" cable?? That would make all the difference in the world. Right now there are a few configurations that I have tried where the I am just about that short.

One of the other ideas I had was to mount the battery vertically on the front side of the head tube, but the wide Velcro strap that holds the battery is to short due to the massive frame gusset on my bike.

Thanks Shannon.


----------



## losimaster117 (Aug 16, 2009)

Sexy bike man.


----------



## iammemares (Oct 17, 2010)

*Thanks*

It is different and I dig it.


----------



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

iammemares said:


> Thanks. Just havin fun.
> 
> I do have one more mount I made that I did not take pics of. I will post that when I get back from business travel.
> 
> ...


Have you tried mounting the battery on top of your stem? I'm not sure I have mentioned that before, that is what I do with mine, nice and clean and stays out of the way - no extra cables involved.

Let me know if you want one of the 6" cables and we'll get you set up.

Shannon


----------



## iammemares (Oct 17, 2010)

*Yeah I have tried that*

On top the stem, under the stem. I like the idea of keep the weight up front and minimizing the number of cables.

Still thinking. I really like the idea of being able to mount the battery vertically on the front of the headtube with the pigtail facing up. Then the weight is forward and low and is not part of the turning and it allows me to use the center of the stem for the light. But..... if you look at the Fury frame it has that massive headtube gusset and the Velcro that holds the battery is not quite long enough.

The 6" cable would be super handy. How to get one?? I will post my other design later this week.

Thanks Shannon.


----------



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

Just give me a call on my cell in about an hour or tomorrow at work and I'll enter the order and you'll be good to go. They go for $15 and are in stock. I would think it'd just take a little creative Velcro extending to make it work on your Fury, if you haven't figured it out by mid-Feb when I come out there for the 24hr race we'll make something work from some of the stuff I have in our demo kit.

Riding in AZ was sweet last week, lots of fun! Maybe we'll catch you next time, eh?

Shannon


----------



## watkinscapital (Sep 14, 2010)

I can back this up as well. Just recieved 2 Stryker lights and the flashlight. WOW! Super bright just out in the street and they are very well made with nice plugs. The setup was very easy. I will update this evening after my single track night ride.


----------



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

watkinscapital said:


> I can back this up as well. Just recieved 2 Stryker lights and the flashlight. WOW! Super bright just out in the street and they are very well made with nice plugs. The setup was very easy. I will update this evening after my single track night ride.


I am glad you're enjoying your Baja Designs lights so far, I look forward to hearing your report after the trail ride! I really want hear your thoughts on the flashlight. I actually rigged a Strykr Pro helmet mount up and mounted our flashlight on my helmet, a little heavy but it worked really well I thought. Well, have fun out there!

Shannon


----------



## J_Hopper (Mar 5, 2005)

flashlight?


----------



## betweenrides (Oct 19, 2010)

J_Hopper said:


> flashlight?


https://www.bajadesigns.com/NET/P-610500/Led+Flashlight+Kit

It's a ***** to find on the website. I've been thinking of getting one for a while.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Looks pretty close to a private labeled version of what you can get from Dealextreme for a fair bit le$$.

http://www.dealextreme.com/p/trustfire-ssc-p7-c-bin-900-lumen-5-mode-led-flashlight-1-18650-13336


----------



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

betweenrides said:


> https://www.bajadesigns.com/NET/P-610500/Led+Flashlight+Kit
> 
> It's a ***** to find on the website. I've been thinking of getting one for a while.


Hi Lads,

We purposely make the website a challenge so you feel a sense of accomplishment once you've found something. (kind of like a 5 mile long fireroad climb) Just kidding, the website a little ummm...difficult? We had a nice long meeting about that a couple of weeks ago and we are on it as we speak, stayed tuned on that one.

As far as the flashlight goes, there is one and I believe it retails for around $79.95, it comes with a two place smart charger and two 3000mah LiPo batteries. It uses the good ol' P7, which the side of the flashlight claims 900 lumens (ala Magicshine) but according to my highly trained eye, I would guess that's it's pumping out around 550-600ish.

I actually used one of these torches as a helmet light with a rigged mount, it worked quite well. The beam pattern is more spot than flood but it was effective enough. While it is no replacement for my trusty (and crash tested) Strykr Pro, it is a very cool light, with the body on this little beast it would probably last through a nuclear explosion - it is a little over-built.

Here's the link: https://www.bajadesigns.com/NET/P-610500/Led+Flashlight+Kit

I noticed the website even says it's 900 lumens, it is not, it is very bright but not that bright. Let me know if you guys have any questions.

Shannon


----------



## betweenrides (Oct 19, 2010)

Shannon:

I did indeed feel a sense of accomplishment at having found it, especially before finishing my first cup of coffee this morning. Can you clear up a couple of points?

1. Does it run off one or two batteries? You mention it comes with two, but the product description is not clear: "Note: The included charger allows (2) batteries to be charged at the same time so if you want to have a spare battery purchase part #61-0502" 
- So, if it comes with 2, a buyer would need to purchase 2 for spares? But if it runs on 1, is a spare included per your post? Web site is a bit confusing.
2. Any ideas on run time on high? Run time on Low?
3. I assume this comes with BD's already excellent warranty?


----------



## J_Hopper (Mar 5, 2005)

Thanks for finding it. I looked after Shannon mentioned it, but I couldn't find it. 

As for the batteries, the website says, "Each LED Flashlight Kit includes (1) flashlight with battery and charger...The included charger allows (2) batteries to be charged at the same time so if you want to have a spare battery..." 

Seems to me like the light runs off of one battery and only comes with one. But, the charger will work with two.

I'm curious about the warranty too.


----------



## betweenrides (Oct 19, 2010)

betweenrides said:


> Shannon:
> 
> I did indeed feel a sense of accomplishment at having found it, especially before finishing my first cup of coffee this morning. Can you clear up a couple of points?
> 
> ...


* Bump *

Shannon - still interested in buying one of these flash lights, can you clear up the questions above?


----------



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

betweenrides said:


> * Bump *
> 
> Shannon - still interested in buying one of these flash lights, can you clear up the questions above?


Hi BetweenRides,

I am actually trying to get that info myself, this is a brand new light for us, and the one guy that knows everything about it has been off on vacation. I can tell you that the flashlight comes with one 18650 Lipo and a two place smart charger. I used it the other night on a rigged helmet mount and it work very well, it follows the Baja Designs beefier-is-better concept and in theory should last quite a long time. The light it puts out reminds me of an MS or even a Jett A-51 (just the beam pattern is similar the A-51 is brighter), it is spottier than my Strykr Pro and not as bright, the Pro has a better spread of light for sure.

That being said, I have found it to be a neat little beast, it was very functional for night riding and while I am not completely sure of burn times (I will post that as soon as I can) it lasted the entire 2.5hrs I was out there. I would dim it for climbing and let it rip for downhills. It is a simple, and effective light. I think we'll probably get a little bar/mount for it - what do you think?

The warranty on it is for 2-years, a couple of benefits of buying this type of light from Baja Designs is that we are actually here in the U.S., we have them in stock, shipping is quick, and if there is a warranty issue we can take care of it quickly to minimize any down time.

Hopefully that helps a bit, I will get back to you as soon as I can. Let me know if you'd like to pick one up, I'd like to get your feedback.

Shannon


----------



## betweenrides (Oct 19, 2010)

Sounds good, Shannon. Check your email.


----------



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

Vancbiker, it may very well be almost exactly the same, we have a slightly different switch program though. Regardless, this is something we have put our name on so we will back it, just like we do our other light systems.

The biggest differences honestly would be the fact that you can have a light within a day or so vs. a couple of weeks, we have parts right here in San Diego vs. the other side of the world, and the ability to back a warranty issue very quickly. These are all things that don't come cheap...then of course there is the Baja Designs factory jacuzzi, the G6 jet that flies me to and from the 24hrs of Moab, etc. (just kidding) 

Betweenrides just bought one so it'll be interesting to get his input on this little puppy. It is no Strykr or Strykr Pro, but it is still a fun light and one I definitely would not want to get hit on the head with it - it is burly. 

Shannon


----------



## fighitter (Jan 28, 2011)

Maybe Shannon can answer this- I've got a Strykr for my bars and am looking at a Pro for my helmet. Francois lux rating of the Pro is quite a bit less than the Strykr even though the lumen rating is the same. I realize lux measuremants will differ because of spot or flood beam patterns, but would you say the light output from these two lights are close to the same? If you place them side by side, assuming the Strykr has the beam reflector, how would they compare?


----------



## Joe Mama (Jan 19, 2004)

BajaDesignsShannon said:


> Vancbiker, it may very well be almost exactly the same, we have a slightly different switch program though. Regardless, this is something we have put our name on so we will back it, just like we do our other light systems.
> 
> The biggest differences honestly would be the fact that you can have a light within a day or so vs. a couple of weeks, we have parts right here in San Diego vs. the other side of the world, and the ability to back a warranty issue very quickly. These are all things that don't come cheap...then of course there is the Baja Designs factory jacuzzi, the G6 jet that flies me to and from the 24hrs of Moab, etc. (just kidding)
> 
> ...


I think in this case the 2 year warranty and US support may be worth the extra cost. I have thrown away several cheaper LED flashlights and headlights that failed within a year of purchase. I tried to fix a few, because it seems wastefull to trash them when it's probably a simple fix, but they can only sit on the workbench for so long before I toss them.


----------



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi Fighitter,

The reflector does play a huge role in the difference between the Strykr and it's little brother the Strykr Pro. The second biggest factor is going to be the size of the light head/reflector area. One of the reasons the regular Strykr works so well is the larger than average size of the reflector area. So all things being equal but a smaller light head, the Pro would still not put out quite as much light and it would be tough to get quite as nice beam pattern.

I almost strictly run the Strykr Pro on my helmet and while it is not as bright as the Strykr (to be fair to the Pro there is no 700 lumen system as bright as the Strykr as far as I know) the Strykr just works so well with that flood lens - it sets a very high standard for what a 700 lumen system should be.

I used the heck out of my Pro last night on the helmet, we rode some super tight and fast switchbacks that really put the Strykr Pro to the test and it worked perfectly, I never found myself wishing for more light.

Last week I used two of the Strykr Pro's best attributes; it's military-spec toughness and the pop-apart ability of the Pro's low profile helmet mount when I ran into two rather large tree branches on a fast downhill trail we call "Tunnels", the second tree almost knocked me off my bike! After hitting the tree's my SPro was dangling off of my Camelback but still burning bright and all I had to do was slide the mount back together - I would never buy a helmet mount that does not have break away capability after that experience. (to be clear, nothing actually breaks on the mount, the top part pops out rather than breaking, you just slide it back together after the impact)

We really should have named the Strykr Pro the Strykr Mighty Dwarf or something like that, it is a great little light though. I firmly believe you'd enjoy the Strykr Pro Fighitter, combined with a regular Strykr you have a very solid and effective combination.

If you decide to get one, email me at [email protected] and I will give you the just now invented "Baja Designs Owner Appreciation Price" on a Strykr Pro.

Hopefully after all of that I answered your original question...I tend to ramble - I do love talking about bike lights!

Shannon


----------



## fighitter (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks Shannon, that does answer my question. I really like my Strykr. It charges fast and I actually like the zip tie mount. No amount of bouncing makes the light head move and the mount isn't big enough to notice during the day when the light head is off. I use it three mornings a week and lately all of them have been in rain so I like that the light head and battery can withstand a soaking. I'll email you.


----------



## betweenrides (Oct 19, 2010)

*Baja Designs SSC P7 Flashlight*

I purchased the Baja Designs SSC P7 Flashlight a couple of weeks ago and have had a chance to do a more in depth checkout over the holiday weekend. Overall I am very happy with the light. Sorry I don't have any light readings or beam shot photos, but there are links to plenty of pictures of the light itself. My rating of light output is purely subjective and based on comparisons with other lights in my collection. *(Updated to add battery Voltage and amps draw on High and Low settings)*

*Quick Facts:*
1. The light comes with a two bay charger, lanyard and one 18650 battery. I also purchased a spare battery. Protected batteries are labeled as 3000 mAh, which tested at 4.17 Volts.
2. Dimensions: Length 6" x 1" (body) x 1.75" (light head).
3. Weight with battery: 205 grams, 7.23 ounces.
4. Black Annodized Aluminum body.
5. 3 Modes: High, Low, Strobe.

*Pros:*
1. Very Solid Construction - high quality, good balance.
2. Bright! Although not the 900 Lumens advertised, it will certainly do the job. I estimate Lumens at 500-550. Not as bright as my Strykr, but easily 2.5-3 times brighter than my Fenix L2D Q5, which has advertised 200 lumens on Turbo, with better throw. Low setting is not that much of a step down, estimated at around 400 lumens, easily twice as bright as the L2D.
3. Light is very White vs the more yellow tint of the Strykr.
4. End cap switch has a very solid feel and memory of last setting used.
5. Fits just fine in a Twofish Lock Block on the bars. This is a fine spare and could function as a main light for commuting or light trail riding. 
6. Great Run time: Lasted a total of 3.5+ hours on High for one battery, although it started to dim at 2:30, was down to about 1/2 strength by 3:15. I was pleasantly surprised as this was much longer than expected. *Current Draw on High was 1.32 amps; Current Draw on Low was .72 amps.* I did not test run time on Low, but from the draw amps I would guess it is better than 6 hours.
7. Two year warranty, great customer service.
8. Price: Not bad, although cheaper alternatives can be found, they generally take longer to ship and don't have the quality or superior warranty that Baja Designs offer.

*Cons:*
1. Charger is cheap. Mine arrived cracked with only one bay functioning. As mentioned above, great service: A replacement is on the way, no questions asked. Charge time for batteries is 5.5-6 hours, which I wish was a little quicker.
2. Could use a Low setting, somewhere around 200 lumens would be good.
3. Strobe setting is seizure inducing. Don't think I'll be using it much, would prefer a slower flash.
4. Shipping cost is kinda high for 5-7 day UPS ground ($14.95)

Overall I am very happy, would recommend to anyone. This is my first 18650 light, good package to introduce users. It would be nice if they offered an unbundled set for people that already have batteries and chargers.

Link to Pictures


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

betweenrides said:


> I purchased the BD SSC P7 Flashlight a couple of weeks ago and have had a chance to do a more in depth checkout over the holiday weekend. Overall I am very happy with the light. Sorry I don't have any light readings or beam shot photos, but there are links to plenty of pictures of the light itself. My rating of light output is purely subjective and based on comparisons with other lights in my collection.


B-rides....I always like a good review when it comes to torches. Sounds like this P-7 torch makes a good bike light. It definitely sounds as if the emitter is not being driven over 2A ( on high). Depending on your point of view that is either a good thing or a bad thing. If you want maximum output, a bad thing. If you want long run time with a very usable amount of light, a good thing. Personally I see it as a good thing over-all. Since I always use two lights anyway, the Baja torch would make an excellent bar torch.

When I looked at the photos you linked to I had to laugh ( a little ). It seems the torch body used by Baja is the same torch body used on my new KD XM-L 5-mode torch. Kaidomain calls this torch the C8. The output on the C8 is just out of this world. It out-shines any P-7 torch I own. It probably won't have the run time of the Baja version but dag-gone-it the thing is bright on high. Mid mode on the C8 should be around 3hrs and mid-mode ain't half bad if I do say so. I have yet to test the run time on the C8 but I'm hoping for the best. ( I expect 45min on high ( before dimming ) and 3hrs on medium ) Until I get some new batteries I'll likely wait before doing the test.

If you get a chance it would be nice to know what amps are drawn ( at the cap ) for each of the modes. Of course you would have to own a multimeter to do the measurement. Anyway, that would give us torch users something to judge by if you have one.


----------



## betweenrides (Oct 19, 2010)

Cat-man-do:

Don't know the first thing about this new electricity stuff you refer to,  but one of my riding buddies is an electrical engineer. We ride together on Thursday nights, so I'll see if he can bring a multimeter and show me how it works. I'll report back.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

betweenrides said:


> Cat-man-do:
> 
> Don't know the first thing about this new electricity stuff you refer to,  but one of my riding buddies is an electrical engineer. We ride together on Thursday nights, so I'll see if he can bring a multimeter and show me how it works. I'll report back.


Actually this is all quite easy...First, make sure you have a freshly charged cell. With the light set on high, turn on. Without turning off unscrew the back cap, the light turns off without the cap on (of course ). With the multimeter set-up to read "A" for amps ( make sure the setting is for more than 3amps. The lowest setting on mine is 10A ) Make sure the positive (red) plug is plugged in the "A" for amp hole. Then black in the COM or ground hole. Take the positive (red) probe and press up against the back of the battery while still in the torch. Make sure you press hard enough to push the battery all the way up so it makes contact.. _Make sure the the positive probe doesn't touch the sides of the torch. _ Take the negative probe and touch the end of the torch where the bare threads are. When you do this the torch will light. Try to keep the contacts steady so the reading settles in. You should now have your first reading. To make sure you have the brightest mode lift and retouch the negative probe to the threads and the torch should cycle through the different modes. This will allow you to measure each mode. Hope this helps. If this is too much just let your friend do it. It should only take a couple minutes. My guess is your high mode will draw maybe 1.5A (amps) or 1500ma ( milliamps) which is the same thing. Your low mode maybe 800ma.

If I'm right this could make the Baja torch an excellent choice for bike commuters as well.


----------



## betweenrides (Oct 19, 2010)

If this is the one, it definitely looks like the same body. I found several others on ebay, amazon etc. while deciding whether to purchase the BD. Like I said, you can find it cheaper, but not with a 2 year warranty.

Thanks for the electronics lesson - it actually makes sense to me. I look forward to playing around with the multimeter.


----------



## AKamp (Jan 26, 2004)

So I pickup up a Stryker at 24 hrs in the Old Pueblo last week, what a nice light. Built like a tank. Very nice light output. With that on the bars and my magicshine on my head there were only a couple of times that I fealt like I needed more light. Also for the $200 race special they were having I don't think you will find a better light.

Thanks guys


----------



## FireLikeIYA (Mar 15, 2009)

Joe Mama said:


> I think in this case the 2 year warranty and US support may be worth the extra cost. I have thrown away several cheaper LED flashlights and headlights that failed within a year of purchase. I tried to fix a few, because it seems wastefull to trash them when it's probably a simple fix, but they can only sit on the workbench for so long before I toss them.


+1 x 10(number of failed dealextreme flashlights I have owned)


----------



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

Very cool AKamp, I am glad that you and your new Strykr survived Old Pueblo, what a race eh? Did you test the waterproofing capabilities of the Strykr on Saturday night?

Shannon


----------



## AKamp (Jan 26, 2004)

BajaDesignsShannon said:


> Very cool AKamp, I am glad that you and your new Strykr survived Old Pueblo, what a race eh? Did you test the waterproofing capabilities of the Strykr on Saturday night?
> 
> Shannon


Tested it plenty,

Lots of rain, wind and dust at it took it all in stride.


----------



## FireLikeIYA (Mar 15, 2009)

Shannon,

Do you guys offer any kind of discounts for MTBR members? I want to buy the quick release mount but the shipping kills the deal for me.

Also, I guess I should probably add to this thread that I really like my strykr! If anyone is on the fence to get one I highly recommend it. Everything about the light is quality.


----------



## betweenrides (Oct 19, 2010)

Cat-man-do said:


> ...If you get a chance it would be nice to know what amps are drawn ( at the cap ) for each of the modes. Of course you would have to own a multimeter to do the measurement. Anyway, that would give us torch users something to judge by if you have one.


We followed your instructions and here's the readings on the Baja Designs SSC P7:

The 3000 mAh battery was 4.17 Volts
Current draw on High: 1.32 Amps
Current draw on Low: .72 Amps


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

betweenrides said:


> We followed your instructions and here's the readings on the Baja Designs SSC P7:
> 
> The 3000 mAh battery was 4.17 Volts
> Current draw on High: 1.32 Amps
> Current draw on Low: .72 Amps


 I was close now wasn't I? :lol: I did that just by judging from your reported run time and knowing a little something about the drivers. The medium on most of my 5-modes run around 800-750ma. I find at that level I can see very well and still get three hours on one cell. Having a mode that runs at 1.3A should give you even better output and still get decent run time on one cell.

Since you were so nice enough to do the test I'll give you a couple tips that might improve performance: Some of the 3000mAh 18650 batteries have a higher internal resistance. As such they tend to work better at current levels < or = 1A. Hopefully as technology improves that will change. Anyway, a different battery might give you a little brighter output although run time might decrease slightly. These are what I use and get good results but there are others that are better ( link ) (link2 ). 
Tip #2, and this will surprise you at how well it works. Buy a bottle of spray automotive aluminum wheel cleaner from your local automotive shop. Buy some cheap cotton swabs like the Q-tips. Unscrew every part on your torch that has threads. Then with a swab soaked in cleaner wipe all the threads down. Use a dry swab to get the gunk out. Now notice all the black gunk on the Q-tips.  Repeat as necessary and use as many clean swabs as needed. Notice how when you are done how clean and shiny the threads are. All oxidation has now been removed. This will give your torch a much better electrical pathway and make the output a little brighter. ( I bet if you do the readings again they will be as much as 300ma higher. ) I know I can definitely notice the difference when I do mine. I recommend during the riding season that you do this every couple weeks just to keep things at optimum level.


----------



## betweenrides (Oct 19, 2010)

Somehow I am not surprised that your estimate was close.

I will try the cleaning today, looks like a good Sunday afternoon project. I've got 3 different torches I use for riding.


----------



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

FireLikeIYA said:


> Shannon,
> 
> Do you guys offer any kind of discounts for MTBR members? I want to buy the quick release mount but the shipping kills the deal for me.
> 
> Also, I guess I should probably add to this thread that I really like my strykr! If anyone is on the fence to get one I highly recommend it. Everything about the light is quality.


Hey FireLikeIYA,

I definitely do my best to take care of fellow MTBR.com'ers, and thank you for the praise of the Strykr is a hardcore little beast.

If you want to contact me directly, I can enter the order myself (as opposed to the webstore) and drop the QR mount in the mail rather than UPS, it'll only be a couple of dollars instead of 10-12ish for UPS. My email here is [email protected], drop me a line and let me know what your phone number is and I'll call and get that squared away for you if you would like.

Sorry it took so long to get back to you, I just noticed your question on this thread. Anywho...let me know if you have any other questions.

Shannon


----------



## coach2win (Aug 16, 2008)

Baja Designs SSC P7 Flashlight Question?
Is there a way to mount it to your helmet? That's exactly what I'm looking for to go with my strykr.


----------



## betweenrides (Oct 19, 2010)

coach2win said:


> Baja Designs SSC P7 Flashlight Question?
> Is there a way to mount it to your helmet? That's exactly what I'm looking for to go with my strykr.


I've used the P7 with the Twofish Lockblock on my bar and it fit fine. On the helmet it might be a bit tighter and harder to adjust, but would probably work. You can pick up a 3 pack of Lockblocks at 4Sevens, or buy them individually at Lighthound, which also has the larger Cyclopblock.


----------



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

betweenrides said:


> I've used the P7 with the Twofish Lockblock on my bar and it fit fine. On the helmet it might be a bit tighter and harder to adjust, but would probably work. You can pick up a 3 pack of Lockblocks at 4Sevens, or buy them individually at Lighthound, which also has the larger Cyclopblock.


I agree with Betweenrides (as I often do..) the Twofish is currently the way to go. I am actually going to be ordering a few different versions. I really like the little flashlight, I think it's a great alternative as an inexpensive do it all light, we'll probably just offer the mount as an accessory. Not as cheap as DX but we are located in the U.S. and we can take care of any warranty issues very quickly.

I will post pictures as soon as I get the mounts in and give you guys my thoughts. We are also open to your opinions on the subject, if you have found a good bar or helmet mount for your torch let me know. I'd like to make it easier for people to get a hold of these type of lights/mounts.

Shannon


----------



## dalehanover (Mar 22, 2011)

Shannon,

I emailed you last week about purchasing a Strykr but you never got back to me. Not sure if my email got lost?

Please email me back. Thanks
Dale


----------



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

dalehanover said:


> Shannon,
> 
> I emailed you last week about purchasing a Strykr but you never got back to me. Not sure if my email got lost?
> 
> ...


I am so sorry Dale! I just sent you the form, the Strykr is in stock and we'll ship it today for you if you'd like. I apologize, I love my iPhone for most things, work email is umm...difficult. I wonder if the 4G is any better...

Shannon


----------



## GTR2ebike (May 3, 2010)

That flashlight looks identical to one spiderfire sold on Deal extreme


----------



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

GTR2ebike said:


> That flashlight looks identical to one spiderfire sold on Deal extreme


Heh, you know what GTR2ebike, it very well could be. We just needed a decent torch for what we in the Marine Corps call G.P., or general purposes, it isn't anything super special but it definitely gets the job done in one fairly inexpensive and burly little package - I like it. I use mine for training with my National Guard unit (mounted on the side of my M4/203), always have one in my Camel Back for night riding, and use it for working around the house - a Strykr is a bit of overkill for those uses. They do work for singletrack mountain biking, and I was happy running one on my bars and on my helmet, I do prefer a Strykr on the bars and Strykr Pro on the helmet though.

To my eye the light it projects looks very similar to a Magic Shine (P7), so pretty darn nice for the money. The benefit of buying from us I suppose would be the fact that we always have them in stock right here in San Diego, we have parts for them right here, and if you have a warranty issue we can take care of it very quickly. I would imagine DX is good but it just may take a little longer.

These particular torches have thus far turned out to be quite reliable as well, we are happy with them. The manufacturer claimed 900 lumens (ala Magic Shine) but it is not, my guess is that it's just like an MS at 550-600ish, which is still a heck of a lot of light for under $100.

Here's the link: https://www.bajadesigns.com/NET/P-610500/Led+Flashlight+Kit

If you have any questions let me know, they are currently in stock.

Shannon


----------



## betweenrides (Oct 19, 2010)

GTR2ebike said:


> That flashlight looks identical to one spiderfire sold on Deal extreme


Good eye, GTR2ebike... below is from a post I made at budgetlightforum, where these lights and their clones have been out there for quite a while. So I now have two [almost] identical torches, one the BD P7 and the other a Palight C8. As I mentioned in this post, the BD P7 is more expensive but is backed up by a great warranty, quality build and faster shipping. It took almost 3 weeks for my C8 to arrive from China and while the appearance is the same, it's not as nice in quality of the internals.

"Thanks for the review, Foy. Like you, I saw the original thread on this light here and placed my order on 3/08. My C8 also arrived yesterday and I was thinking of doing a post on it, but you beat me to it. I also got the email that silver was not available and got the black one. For the poster that asked, here's the link to the products in question. The emitter was supposed to be a Q5, but this one came with an R5 and my price was also $16.99. Mine doesn't appear to be quite as beat up as yours, overall in very good shape. For the price it's fine, but I worry about using it as a bike light. Doing backyard tests it has flickered a few times and I've had to shake it to get it to come on, which are not good features on a bumpy trail.

A while ago I posted a review of the [Baja Designs] SSC P7 torch. The two lights looked to be almost identical in appearance, but on close side by side inspection, they are not the same body. The C8 has a whiter light, is a longer thrower (smooth reflector vs the orange peel on the P7 I guess) and is not as floody. This is good for me, as they complement each other if I choose to ride with both. With this light I also purchased two Ultrafire 3000 mah batteries and a cheap two bay charger, so for the same setup, I paid less than 1/2 for the C8 package vs what I paid for the P7 package. I know this forum is about budget lights, but I actually feel better about my original purchase [from Baja Designs], which seems to be a much higher quality build, a two year warranty on the torch, charger and batteries and has quick shipping in the event of a warranty claim. On the other hand, the C8 has an additional mode (Hi/Med/Low) which will be useful. Glad I purchased the C8, now I'm up to 5 torches (+2 bar lights) and my wife is rolling her eyes - I think I might have a problem....


----------



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

You are rad BetweenRides, you always make me laugh - my wife tends to roll her I eyes at me quite a bit as well. I remember you doing that review...super dumb question time, where can I find it? 

Have you had any further thoughts on the torch that we sell? Any particular mount that you would like us to offer with the torch at least sell as an accessory? I will be buying a few different styles but I figured I'd get your opinion first. 

Thanks,

Shannon


----------



## betweenrides (Oct 19, 2010)

Hi, Shannon:

The review I did of the BD SSC P7 is post #60 right here in this thread. For a mount, I'm a fan of the twofish lockblock, very versatile, easy to use on helmet or bar and economical. 

On the BD P7, I'm a fan. Great warranty, rugged light, nice beam, great run time. It's a great starter kit for those that have a little trepidation about getting into 18650 batteries. The nice thing about these type lights is they are upgradeable. In the next year or two, you can upgrade the LED for a fraction of the cost of a whole flashlight.


----------



## thunderstruck (Jun 15, 2009)

BajaDesignsShannon said:


> I apologize, I love my iPhone for most things, work email is umm...difficult. I wonder if the 4G is any better...
> 
> Shannon


According to one of my apps, Chuck Norris gets 5G on his iPhone 4G.


----------



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

thunderstruck said:


> According to one of my apps, Chuck Norris gets 5G on his iPhone 4G.


Haaah!! Chuck Norris...rad.


----------



## dalehanover (Mar 22, 2011)

*2 Thumbs up!*

Thanks Shannon and Baja Designs!

Just got my Strykr the other day and although I am a little banged up took it our last night for a test run.

WOW!

Impressive! The light, the construction and the service were all top notch!

Thanks and see everyone in the north county at night!

Dale


----------



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

dalehanover said:


> Thanks Shannon and Baja Designs!
> 
> Just got my Strykr the other day and although I am a little banged up took it our last night for a test run.
> 
> ...


Very cool Dale! Have fun out there, maybe we'll see you on the trail! Let me know if you ever need anything.

Shannon


----------

